# Nissan Xtrail offroading?



## giancarlo93 (Jan 31, 2006)

has someone take an xtrail to offroad?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

You mean like this:










or like this:




Come and visit the X-Trail sub-section... you might find some interesting things.

Welcome to NF,


----------

